# Bert - Beagle X Jack Russell Desperate For A New Home!!!!



## Deiferdog (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi All, 
I'm new to this site so hi to everyone. I have been contacted by a friend of mine, she has three dogs and the smallest one (and the bottom of the pack) is a beagle x jack russell called Bert. He's being bullied by the other two dogs (a GSD and a Mastiff X) and he spends nearly all his time hiding under one of the beds in the bedroom. :scared::scared: He's a lovely dog, good with other dogs and all he wants is a home without any other dogs where he can have lots of love and cuddles and a bit of a garden in which to mooch about in. He's 3 and a bit of a softy really and got the most amazing eyes (they look like we've had the eyeliner out). 

The bad bit is that he's not that keen on small children and by that I mean children under 5.  He's OK with older children that don't tease him but really doesn't like little things that pull hair etc and the owners have got twin boys of about 2 (so just at that age where pulling dogs tails is rather funny!). The owners are desperate for a new home as they feel that he's just not happy in his current situation and is desperate for some one to one but they unfortunately cannot give it to him. 

If anyone wants any more info on him, get in touch and hopefully we'll get a new home for him quickly before he gots too depressed and they chuck him into a rescue kennels 

Oh and he's located in the Tunbridge Wells, Kent area. I'll try to get a photo of him to put on here in the next day or two.


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Poor fella, Bert sounds like a sweetie!

Pics would be great, we all love a cute pup!

Im sure people on here will help him find a great home.


----------

